# Visacrem VX (GAGGIA) 'G' series. Mains wiring... help needed please



## Funrunna (Nov 28, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the direction of how to wire one of these machines to the mains power please?

The mains power cable (removed from the appliance internally) came fitted with a 13 A plug but the cable itself, looks to be rated for 10-20A current handling and that would suggest a 20A main spur, rather than a standard 13A feed?

NOTE...

The above has about 8mm of cable sheathing removed exposing the bright copper core on the hot and negative sides and the earth is terminated with a roughly 12.5mm hook type connector.

I've done some research and it seems this machine can cope with a downgraded supply via 13A. However, it seems that the up/downscaling of the power supply, effectively involves supplying two (or more) heating elements and thus, my reason for posting here.

A visual inspection of the feed-end of the boiler. Reveals what looks like 3 'triangular' electrical supply points each having 4 contact mounting posts/pillars and a 'bus-bar' for earthing purposes consistent with the connector mentioned in the note above.

1) Is it possible that someone has a schematic I can beg buy or borrow?

2) A photo of a wired system

OR...

3) Could someone kindly walk me through the process of feeding power to this machine?

I do appreciate that I am asking a lot here and especially as a 'noob' But I really do need help on this one.

Thanks for reading and please help/advise, if you can.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Could you post a pic of the wires and the connections on the element?


----------



## Funrunna (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for replying funinacup...

Pic's are possible, but not before next week now.


----------



## Jon Turney (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Funrunna,

New to this site and found your question re Mains Wiring, I have a Visacreme VX, two group lever. If you still need help I can photo wiring plus I have wiring diagram, let me know if you would like me to post this info.

Cheers,

Jon.


----------

